# Celeste's telescope?



## Livvy (Feb 28, 2018)

Are you going to get it/have you gotten it? Does it do anything? Is Celeste looking through it or something? 

Just wondering if I should get it or not.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 28, 2018)

Livvy said:


> Are you going to get it/have you gotten it? Does it do anything? Is Celeste looking through it or something?
> 
> Just wondering if I should get it or not.



I got her and the telescope because I regretted not getting Tom Nook or K.K. Slider
She will greet you by name and all she really does is peer thoughtfully through the telescope and nod her head wisely over what she observes ... you don?t really get much interaction at all ... she pretty cool looking and so is the telescope though


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 28, 2018)

I plan on getting her but I need 140 tickets to save up and with like the 2 months it gives us to buy her, I'm sure I'll be able to get enough tickets by then to get her! Especially with the Leif event giving us leaf tickets, it'll help. I would have had enough tickets but I bought the christmas tree scenery with some of the tickets I had. I was also able to get both K.K. and Tom Nook just buy playing the game and saving up on Leaf Tickets.

I think it is more of a completionist decision to getting her or not. If you want to try and get every item the game offers, then I would get her.


----------



## Garrett (Feb 28, 2018)

Yes, I got her telescope. I had plenty of tickets (just through playing) and I never spend tickets on anything really unless it's for a task. 

I've set her up with the globe rug, asteroid and lunar thingy so it's a home from home.


----------



## joelmm (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm going to get it but not now. I will wait if I need tickets for the current event.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 28, 2018)

I am DEFINITELY going to get Celeste!  I have always felt so sorry for her tucked away upstairs all by herself in the other games.  So it will do my heart good to see her out and about, mingling with other campers lol.


----------



## Crash (Feb 28, 2018)

i just got it :’) i’ve been hoarding leaf tickets and it actually paid off this time. although i do feel like the telescope is way overpriced, i love celeste. she doesn’t do much other than look through it, but there’s a bit of dialogue and it’s kinda cool that she appears randomly.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2018)

i'd get it if it didn't cost so many tickets.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2018)

Why is she so expensive???


----------



## J087 (Feb 28, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Why is she so expensive???



Because Nintendo has been throwing free tickets at us for months now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2018)

I stopped playing PC a long time ago, but I would get it just because she does astronomy-related stuff and I really like astronomy


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2018)

J087 said:


> Because Nintendo has been throwing free tickets at us for months now.



They also threw new terrains at us too, which I spent them on


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 28, 2018)

Bcat said:


> They also threw new terrains at us too, which I spent them on



Lol me! Good thing I decided to buy 1 instead of almost buying 2!


----------



## amemome (Feb 28, 2018)

she's an expensive but cute character! i love that she's snoozing in the AM


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 28, 2018)

I think she's adorable, and I love astronomy too, so I had to get her.



Spoiler



















When I talked to her, she scolded me and told me not to touch the lens on her telescope.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 28, 2018)

Aww, she looks adorable! I'm really tempted but I also want to save my leaf tickets. Decisions, lol


----------



## Livvy (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah! I kind of want to save my tickets as well. I will have to think about it. I do quite like her though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 28, 2018)

I got her, with no regrets because she's one of my fave characters, and I told myself that if they did Celeste I would get her! She looks through the telescope and also sleeps a lot (not sure yet if she's going to sleep all day as she did in NL, but that's what I assume.) Both her and telescope are beyond adorable, and fit my antique/wood/red vibe I got going. So for me she was worth it! =D


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 28, 2018)

I would consider it if it wasn't so much leaf tickets. I feel like the only npc I would spend leaf tickets on is Resetti.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 28, 2018)

I love Resetti too!  I loved the story line that came with getting the Resetti brothers' "office" down the manhole in New Leaf.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 1, 2018)

I got K.K. Slider when I first started, as I like seeing him sitting on his stool in my camp. Passed on Nook.

I had saved up a ton of leaf tickets, so I got Celeste yesterday. She and K.K. take turns on who shows up, which is nice. Also, she's so sweet, and the telescope is pretty, I had to do it.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 1, 2018)

350 is such a ridiculous amount lol but congrats to them because they finally found a way to get us to use all our leaf tickets


----------



## arbra (Mar 1, 2018)

Also, note that the telescope takes up 3 spots (two for the scope, and one for her to spawn), so it is a little strange.


----------



## Merol14 (Mar 1, 2018)

I got it day 1 without any regret, because I'm a completionist lol


----------

